# forward facing front carry in a mei tai?



## guitarmama (Jul 7, 2005)

has anyone tried this? i saw it done on the kozy site, but was wondering if it has (or hasn't) worked for anyone. i'm trying to deciede between a mei tai and a wrap. the mt is more my style, but would like to be able to put dd front facing if she's into it.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

We put DS (15m) front facing all the time. We followed the directions the first time, which said to cross his legs and tuck them into the Mei Tai, but he HATED that. So we just put the carrier between his legs and let them dangle and it's now his favorite carry.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

My dd like to be foward facing also. I heard that it is not good for their hips/spine(I think). Hopefully someone who knows for sure will post.


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Toddler unrolling toilet paper - not too much time!







I find a forward carry in a MT to be uncomfortable on my back after a short time but that is my opinion. It is OK for their spine, I have heard in a MT since they are not dangling like they are in a Bjorn. Off to reroll some TP. HTH!


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

IMO carrying a baby ff in a Mei tai is just as bad as a bjorn. When facing the parent in a MT the baby can sit down so that their butt is lower than their legs. This is not the case when facing out. hey are not able to "sit" into it. They're suspended just like in a bjorn. I think wraps are the same way. I don't think it would keep me from carrying the baby that way, just not on a regular basis.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes I used to do it but not anymore because I don't really see a point to it. In the begining I was just so sure that he prefered FF but turns out he doesn't. After doing front facing in for a few times I realized that he liked that more and it is more comfortable and I feel closer to ds, it is like a constant hug.

If done correctly it is not bad at all for baby. Nothing like bjorn which holds you buy the croch. If done correctly it is no different than facing in. Keep baby's back straight against your belly and they will not be suspended like in the bjorn. His legs will stick out so it is more cumbersumb.

Here are some pics of my ds like this:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...esmom/nap1.jpg

HTH!


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG, Erin, your baby is SOOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

SOO cute!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoNatalee*
SOO cute!









:

OT, but what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks!

I have a Nikon D70


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I have to admit that it does look like your baby is sitting into it, but I'm trying to figure out how. How are his little legs sticking forward like that?


----------

